
Whose Fake News Gets a Pass? NYT Advocates Internet Censorship - generic_user
http://www.commondreams.org/views/2016/11/21/whose-fake-news-gets-pass-nyt-advocates-internet-censorship
======
cpr
Ron Paul states it well:

[http://www.ronpaullibertyreport.com/archives/revealed-the-
re...](http://www.ronpaullibertyreport.com/archives/revealed-the-real-fake-
news-list)

------
icomefromreddit
Follow the money.

